# Welchen Game Seat



## vettel2012 (27. November 2012)

Hi,

ich suche einen racing Seat für mein Wohnzimmer. Platz ist kein Problem aber gibt es da nichts erschwingliches dass nicht nur aus komischen gestängen besteht.
Ich würde gerne meine Playstation 3 und meinen PC damit benutzen können. Ich hab mal nach Plastik Chassis gesucht aber nicht wirklich was gefunden.

Habt Ihr da ein paar tipps?
Muss jetzt auch nicht super günstig sein ... aber soll auch keine Tausende von euros kosten.
Also ich zahl auch lieber etwas mehr wenn es dafür auch ordentlich aussieht.

Gruß und schon mal Danke im Vorraus


----------



## brennmeister0815 (27. November 2012)

Als Beispiel führe ich mein RennSportCockpit (Fanatec) an: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vettel2012 (27. November 2012)

Die Seite geht leider nicht. Sieht aber ganz nett aus.
Was muss man dafür hinblättern?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. November 2012)

Schon mal daran gedacht sich so etwas selbst zu bauen? Ansonsten bleibt ja nur fast sowas


----------



## brennmeister0815 (27. November 2012)

vettel2012 schrieb:


> Die Seite geht leider nicht. Sieht aber ganz nett aus.
> Was muss man dafür hinblättern?


 "_The website will be unavailable during the update_."
Die Seite ist bald wieder online.
RennSportCockpit/Monitorhalter/Tastaturauszug-Basis Lenkrad zirka 1.400 €uronen. Ich habe _keinen Cent_ davon bereut, dafür ausgegeben zu haben.


----------



## vettel2012 (27. November 2012)

Hatte eher an sowas gedacht

RACE-STAR - Fahrsimulatoren, Simracing, SPARCO, ConverTTable - RACE-STAR Pro, Cockpit, F1

5000€ sind aber etwas happig 

Gibt es so ein Cockpit vielleicht auch in günstig?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (27. November 2012)

vettel2012 schrieb:


> Gibt es so ein Cockpit vielleicht auch in günstig?


 Ja: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 + etwas Bastelarbeit für die Peripherie...


----------



## vettel2012 (27. November 2012)

Ob die wirklich billiger ist wag ich zu bezweifeln 

Ich hab aber den Race Star Simulator auf ebay gefunden ... steht noch bei 1,50€ aber läuft noch 6 Tage.
Ich werd erst mal abwarten was das ding am ende kosten soll.

Red Bull - RACE STAR PRO Rennsimulator, Racing Seat, Play Seat, Game Chair | eBay


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. November 2012)

Ahh den Red Bull Sim hast du schon gefunden.
Die Badewanne ist ja langweilig, wenn würde ich mir in England den Peel ordern. da kommt das richtige Feeling auf


----------



## Westcoast (27. November 2012)

brennmeister0815


dein rennsportcockpit von Fanatec sieht ja mal echt geil aus. macht bestimmt spaß damit rennspiele zu rocken.


----------



## SWGISniperTwo (27. November 2012)

Ich würde auch ein Rennsitz ala brennmeister0815 empfehlen. Überings kann man dieses Bild auch in eine Zeitschrift machen zum Yoda zählen benutzen.


----------



## Zephyr (27. November 2012)

Um nicht extra einen Thread aufzumachen, klinke ich mich hier mal ein.

Gibt es irgendwelche 0815 Lösungen, um immerhin etwas an das Feeling ranzukommen? Am besten irgendwas, was man auch gut verstauen oder abbauen kann. Für so nen dicken Racing Seat habe ich keinen Platz. Und unmengen an Geld will ich auch nicht ausgeben 

Ich dachte da z.B. an sowas wie alten Autositz mit Halterungen für Lenkrad und Pedale. Aber da hätte ich dann trotzdem das Platzproblem.

Ich komme einfach nicht auf eine passende Idee. Das Lenkrad einfach nur an den Schreibtisch zu schrauben gibt kein gutes Rennfeeling


----------



## turbosnake (27. November 2012)

Hier gibt es auch Anleitungen wie man sowas selber bauen kann:Inside Sim Racing - YouTube.

Ich suche sowas auch (sofern ich mal endlich zu einem Wheel und Pedalen komme).

Sowas könnte man auch als normalen Stuhl nutzen aber das Feeling wird wohl kaum so gut sein.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (28. November 2012)

Zephyr schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwelche 0815 Lösungen, um immerhin etwas an das Feeling ranzukommen? Am besten irgendwas, was man auch gut verstauen oder abbauen kann.


Was spricht gegen meine 0815-Lösung? Ah ja, zu sperrig, nimmt zu viel Platz weg. Deswegen musste ich mit dem Teil auch in den (Hobby)-Keller ausweichen. Im Wohnzimmer war/ist der WAF (Woman Acceptance Factor) = *0,0* 
Mit so 'ner Art '*Klapp-Fix*' wird's schwierig. Kompromiss: Du hast das Eine oder Andere bequeme Sitzmöbel in der Wohnstube? Klar.  Dazu, als _kleinstmöglicher_ Kompromiss, ein Wheel Stand. Hm ja, von der Sache her auch nicht _das _Wahre...


----------



## Zephyr (28. November 2012)

So ein Wheel Stand würde mir eigentlich schon reichen. Ich brauche kein dickes Cockpit oder so, das Lenkrad sollte einfach nur ein bisschen angenehmer platziert sein. Wenn das dazu noch zusammenklappbar ist, nimmt es nicht viel Platz weg. Ist ne gute Billiglösung für mich


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. November 2012)

Der Peel wäre doch genial, so kann man mal schnell in die Küche fahren wenn der kleine Hunger kommt. Leider ist das geniale Video von J Clarkson in unserem Bereich leider gebannt


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. November 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Leider ist das geniale Video von J Clarkson in unserem Bereich leider gebannt


ProxTube
bzw.
ProxTube.com
helfen heiter weiter.


----------

